# ما اهميه الملف ذات الامتداد nfo الذى نجده مع ا



## Michael (1 أبريل 2006)

*ما اهميه الملف ذات الامتداد nfo الذى نجده مع ا*

احبائى .. كثيرا مع نجد ملف ذات الامتداد nfo مع ملفات الناتجه من تحميل الافلام والالعاب والبرامج ببرامج BitTorrent وهو ذات اهميه كبيره فى التعامل مع الملفات الناتجه من التحميل ..







اولا : ما هى اهميه هذه الملف ؟


1- تحتوى على البيانات الكامله الخاصه بالفيلم مثل 

نوع الفيلم وجودته ونوع الكوديكس المستخدم وتقييم الفيلم فى موقع IMDB والى اخره من المعلومات وكما هو موضح بالصوره 








2- احيانا اخرى نجد ان الملفات محميه بكلمه سر ونجد طريقه الحصول على الباسورد فى هذا الملف ..

3- واحيانا تجد به معلومات عن كيفيه التعامل مع الملفات وخطوات تثبيت البرنامج وcd key الخاص بالبرنامج كما فى الصوره 










ثانيا : كيف يمكن فتح هذه الملفات ؟

باحدى طريقتين 

1- shift + right click على الملف واختار open with ومنها اختار برنامج notepad ..







2- برنامج DAMN_NFO_Viewer_v2-10-0032-RC3 وهو هنـــــا


وبذلك تستطيع ايجاد المعلومه من مصدرها دون الحاجه للبحث فى مصادر اخرى !!!!



ويتم انشاء هذه الملفات ببرنامج Cool Beans NFO Creator وهو هنــــــا

لمن يرغب فى انشاءه لحفظ حقه فى الملف المرفوع او ادخال بيانات معينه !!!!

للمعلوميه فقط هذه الملفات لابد منها فى التورنت وهى شرط لرفع ملف معين على مواقع كثيره !!



نسخه من الصور الموجوده بالموضوع هنـــــــا

:146ec:


----------



## Yes_Or_No (1 أبريل 2006)

*جميل قوي يا مايكل ربنا يباركك *

*فعلا كتير مش عارف الملف بتاع ايه *


----------



## Michael (1 أبريل 2006)

شكرا تو تشويز

وعلى فكرة انا كتبت بنفسى موضوع ذى دة تمام

ودة وصلتة وكتبتة من فترة

 اقرا ملفات Nfo. باحتراف 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## pola (1 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا مايكل على المعلومة الجميلة اوى دية


----------



## blackguitar (2 أبريل 2006)

*معلومه جميله اوى بس محتاجه توضيح زياده*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (2 أبريل 2006)

اموت وارعف مين تو اتشويز ده


----------

